# Anyplace still have 2005 T-Mobile jerseys and bib shorts in LARGE?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I mean the genuine T-Mobile team jerseys, not the Giant ones. Everyplace is out for the year.

Anybody know if T-Mobile will still be with Giant next year?


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

wow, you people really do exist...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

cmatcan said:


> wow, you people really do exist...


I mean it IS a Giant bike. What am I supposed to wear: a Fasso Bartalo or Discovery Channel jersey??? Heck, I'm wearing a baggy T-shirt and plaid shorts from CostCo right now .


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

How about a generic jersey and black nicks?


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

agreed, italian. what you wear is your decision, but just because you ride a giant doesn't mean you're sentenced to a lifetime of pinkness. if youre decked out in t-mobile gear, you better be fast...really, really fast.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Actually this hot fuchsia stuff is great for visibility. I think I will glow in the dark. Sure beats the fluorescent orange stuff you see some motorcyclists wear .

Giant has their own jersey and bibs: same color though.

BTW, CompetitiveCyclists has the T-Mobile jerseys - in all sizes too, except small I think.

Now all I gotta do is learn how to ride without hands. Not easy on that bike. Maybe no-handed wheelie too?


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

what?? you still can't do no-handed wheelies on your road bike!?!?! shame on you!


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

cmatcan said:


> if youre decked out in t-mobile gear, you better be fast...really, really fast.


That's nothing. There's a guy on my route that weighs around 220 and averages 18-19mph on the flats, wearing the full blown Team Postal kit, complete with Postal YELLOW jersey.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

18 or 19 isnt THAT bad for a 220 guy. although i know a guy thats 240 that can push it up to like 45 k/hr on flats, i have no idea how. my story can top yours though. i'm a pretty fast climber, im a young skinny guy, and i was scootin up a long climb on the highway about a week ago when i turn a corner and see a guy walkin his road bike up the steepest part.....he was wearing a replica POLKA DOT JERSEY!!! i almost **** my izumi's!


----------

